# Bridging vexilar batteries?



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I have two 12v, 5ah sla batteries and I was wondering if they could be bridged? Would there be any advantage to doing it like longer use or would it not be good for my vex? I get about 2.5 to 3 hours of continuous use on each one.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Connect them in parallel. All negatives together and all positives together.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I have two 12v, 5ah sla batteries and I was wondering if they could be bridged? Would there be any advantage to doing it like longer use or would it not be good for my vex? I get about 2.5 to 3 hours of continuous use on each one.


 Something isn't right. I can get over 24hrs. continuous running outta my battery.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

yeah, something isn't right... 5ah you should get quite a bit of run time out of. I have 8 and 9 ah batteries, but I can fish for several days without charging normally.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> Something isn't right. I can get over 24hrs. continuous running outta my battery.


 
I do too, his batteries must be getting bad. Go spend the $24.99 and buy a new one, 12V 9AH...


----------



## EYESPY (Feb 20, 2008)

Agreed battery problem i have used my vex for 10 -12 hours still at 50%.spend the money,not worth screwing your vex up trying to rig something up....


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I would assume you're not charging them long enough, _sometimes _for a battery to fully recover it needs to be charged up to 24-48 hours.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

They are older batteries. I have a 12v, 8ah one that I get alot longer use out of that I bought last year. They are old security system batteries that I am just using as back-ups. My new one said not to charge it for over 8 hours at a time?


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

glockman55 said:


> ...Go spend the $24.99 and buy a new one, 12V 9AH...


Ok, where can I purchase a battery for that cost? 
Maybe I should start a new thread asking what brand is best, what type and good sources. I should also obtain a "Smart-Charger",so where and what brand? I looked at an AGM battery today for $60! Thanks!


----------



## ahoude23 (Aug 18, 2008)

foxfire69 said:


> Ok, where can I purchase a battery for that cost?
> Maybe I should start a new thread asking what brand is best, what type and good sources. I should also obtain a "Smart-Charger",so where and what brand? I looked at an AGM battery today for $60! Thanks!


My BIL picked one up for his camera from Radio Shack. Can't remember if its the 7ah or 9ah. He paid $25 or so.

Andy


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

I bought a vexilar brand 9 amp at eagle valley outfitters in standish for 39.99. More than I wanted to spend but the cheap $20 dollar one I bought to years ago was already shot! So I'll seeh ow long this one lasts.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i spent 20$ @ knutsons for mine


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Try battery world..


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

You can get a battery and charger from cabelas.$30 for battery n charger and $50 for 2. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

foxfire69 said:


> Ok, where can I purchase a battery for that cost?
> Maybe I should start a new thread asking what brand is best, what type and good sources. I should also obtain a "Smart-Charger",so where and what brand? I looked at an AGM battery today for $60! Thanks!


:yikes: I paid $15 for the one I have now,, it's about 5 years old. Find a battery shop in your area,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, besides AGM..


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The Vexilar battery is just a regular gel cell battery that they put a vexilar sticker on and charge $20 more for. You can buy and use any old 12V 7AH sealed gel cell battery for about $20. 

A lot of people shorten the life of their batteries by charging them improperly. The most common problem is charging them before they are at room temperature or they let them sit for 9 months without giving them a charge a few times after the ice has melted. Do those two things correctly and your batteries will last for years. No need to spend money on a 'smart charger', just use the little 500mA charger supplied with the battery and you'll be good to go. I have a couple batteries that are going on 8 year old and still doing well, I don't use a smart charger, just the cheap little charger that came with the battery.


----------



## flipp1958 (Jan 9, 2009)

well if you need a battery check out this site it has any you may need
http://www.bfmsales.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BFM&Category_Code=SA


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a couple Zercom flashers (I know their old school) but I like em. I have three zercom labeled batts still working great. I charge before storing. then forget about them. Each year just before Iam ready to use I put them on the charger and get a green light within a few secounds? And these batts have a few years on them. I think without the smart charge you have the chance of over charging them. When I had my FL-8 with the charger that came with it I had to replace batt the secound year? Iam sticking with the smart charger.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

ih772 said:


> A lot of people shorten the life of their batteries by charging them improperly. The most common problem is charging them before they are at room temperature or they let them sit for 9 months without giving them a charge a few times after the ice has melted. Do those two things correctly and your batteries will last for years. No need to spend money on a 'smart charger', just use the little 500mA charger supplied with the battery and you'll be good to go. I have a couple batteries that are going on 8 year old and still doing well, I don't use a smart charger, just the cheap little charger that came with the battery.


Exactly.


----------

